# Does anyone know this F1B hobby breeder in Hertfordshire?



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Hi

Have seen an advert for an F1B breeder on epupz. She is called Natalie and lives in hertfordshire.

Was wondering if anyone had any experience of her?


Thanks in advance!

Eleanor


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Interestingly I emailed this breeder yesterday morning to enquire about some F1B puppies she was advertising to be ready in July. I asked her what health tests the parent dogs have had. She emailed me back immediately and told me that both the cockapoo bitch's parents were PRA clear so she was therefore clear too. She asked me to call her for a chat about what I was looking for.

From reading lots of this forum, I knew the importance of asking to see proof that the dogs actually are PRA clear. I asked her politely if she had the paperwork for buyers to see and I've since heard nothing back! 

Now I don't know why she hasn't replied but I am viewing it as suspicious. It makes me mad that breeders would claim one thing about health testing when this may not be the truth. I know this isn't a new thing but am still shocked by people being dishonest


----------



## Mez-UK (May 4, 2011)

Where abouts is she based? I am from Herts and contacted a "hobby" breeder but like you something didn't feel right with their replies. I think her husband/partner is called mike or mick. From watford oxhey area I believe. Does this sound familiar? I do know someone who has just told me there F1 Cockapoo is pregnant by another F1 CP. I can get details of these if your interested. Its parents of a friend of my daughter. I can't remember if they are due end of June or early July. They are near Tring Herts I can get details if anyone interested.


----------



## dollyonken (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks but this is not the same person.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

Hi Eleanor,

Puppies can be "Clear by Parentage" of PRA - BUT you would need to see the DNA Certs for each parent......and any puppy clear this way should also come with a copy of both Certificates.

If one parent is DNA Clear then the puppy would at worst-case turn out a "carrier" - so if you are not planning to breed yourself then you should have no worries.

Most adverts we see will say "PRA tested Clear" - I'd say that this is only if a BVA test was done (a vet check of the eyes to see if PRA is present at that snapshot in time - and has to be done annually).

If a breeder (at any level) has gone through the expense of a DNA test (and it's also an ethical approach too !) - then they will most certainly want to advertise that fact - so please always ask about a DNA test and results must be "Clear / Normal" (currently certs are either via Optigen or Labokiln).

If you are going to pay in excess of £800 for a puppy then I'd make sure a DNA tested parent is part of the pairing.

With the amount of Cockapoos advertised at present - it is only a matter of time (a ticking time-bomb) before the effects of genetic issues such as PRA come to light - and it's not going to be many years before beloved family pets are left blind. 

The Cockapoo Club of GB have a mandatory rule in place that any breeder signing up to the Club must have at least one parent dog DNA tested Clear.

Also - with the increase of issues such as Hip Dysplasia - then Hip Scoring breeding dogs is also recommended (though it is not proven to be genetic and can as a result of puppies being allowed to jump off things at a young age). Puppies should ideally not be allowed to jump off things like chairs and settees until they have developed sufficiently - normally at around a year old.

For more info please check out the Cockapoo Club of GB's website:

http://www.cockapooclubgb.co.uk/breeding1.html

Stephen x

"Cockapoo" Breed Advisor for Dog's Today Magazine.


----------

